# Chili w/ Leather Gravity Tuscan Beige



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Would you have any pictures. I'm curious how the combo looks. There is a "Dealer Locate" available.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

WHITEX said:


> Would you have any pictures. I'm curious how the combo looks. There is a "Dealer Locate" available.


Have seen it before and I like the combo. Don't know if I have any pics though.... let me check.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

SARAFIL said:


> Have seen it before and I like the combo. Don't know if I have any pics though.... let me check.


Thanks SARAFIL. This is the week. I going to target a Mini and try to close on it. I have a few choices right now.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

WHITEX said:


> Thanks SARAFIL. This is the week. I going to target a Mini and try to close on it. I have a few choices right now.


http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/2409804-post4.html

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/2409937-post9.html (red color line is quite unusual for beige interior... i'd imagine the car you are looking at has the standard color line)


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Not Available


----------

